# What does goat's milk taste like?



## Ilovum (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to try raw milk and I found out there's a goat farm here that sells raw milk. Does anyone know what it tastes like and how do you feel about it from a nutritional standpoint?


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

depends on what the goats eat and if the females are kept with the males. grom what i've been told, if they're kept with the males then their milk will taste more 'wild'. the goat milk we purchase though is creamy and lovely.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

It tastes like liquid goat cheese (so there's quite a range in flavors). I happen to *love* goat cheese, but goat milk on cereal or in my tea tastes.... um, not so good. Yuck.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

I like goat milk. I don't drink milk routinely but if I ever feel the urge, I buy goat milk. It's sweeter and creamier than 2% cow's milk, for sure. I also buy goat cheese and goat milk yogurt. I can't handle dairy right now but goat... dairy... lol doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I prefer goat's milk to cow's milk. It's so creamy and rich. It's true, though, that it can vary greatly, so I suggest getting the smallest bottle they sell and tasting it yourself.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

If it even remotely has a hint of "goaty" flavor, then it's not being handled in a way to prevent it. It is very rich, think richer than whole cow milk from the store, yummy and easier to digest than cow.

Talk to and observe the farms milk handling procedures as well as knowing the animals are respectfully cared for and kept healthy. Make sure they wash udders, test(check) prior to milking in clean container for mastities or any other milk issues, by doing a milk squirt into a clean clear container and looking at it, (this is not always necessary, but ask how they watch for mastitis and other mamery gland health and decide for yourself if you are content with their answers), clean milking and immediatly after, filter and cool down.

It's the quick cool down along with clean milking/handling procedures that prevents the "goaty" taste in the milk, not necessarily having a buck in the same pen(although that can help in some cases to have the seperate). Personal observations of mine have shown this.

Ask for a taste of the milk, if they really wish for you to be a happy customer, they'll happily comply (or even offer before you ask).


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit* 
It tastes like liquid goat cheese (so there's quite a range in flavors). I happen to *love* goat cheese, but goat milk on cereal or in my tea tastes.... um, not so good. Yuck.


If goat milk is handled properly, it should not taste like goat cheese.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Some does don't give good tasty milk. Doesn't have anything to do with handling. Some does give wonderful milk.

Goat milk is thinner tasting than cow milk. IMO

And hopefully the bucks aren't kept anywhere near the does. Bucks stink and that smell if they are allowed with the does transfers to the milk.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

it tastes tangy is the best way i can describe it







i don't usually mind it but it varies a lot from batch to batch from what we've bought from the stores. TJs used to carry a brand that I REALLY liked but it's not there anymore









ITA with the males and females being kept apart changes the flavor. my dh's grandparents used to raise goats and he absolutely cannot stand goat milk whatsoever because he has memories of drinking goat's milk that smelled like goat urine (they kept all of the goats together). he still thinks goats are gross


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaVagina* 
ITA with the males and females being kept apart changes the flavor. my dh's grandparents used to raise goats and he absolutely cannot stand goat milk whatsoever because he has memories of drinking goat's milk that smelled like goat urine (they kept all of the goats together). he still thinks goats are gross









I don't think goats are gross, but I have the same problem as your dh when it comes to drinking the milk. My mom kept all our goats together, although I tend to think it was that the milking and handling of the milk was not gone about properly. Today even the smell of goat milk makes my stomach go sour.


----------

